# Dog Safety from the Summer Heat.



## rhaya_admin

Hi all, sorry for the huge delay in getting a new topic out but I have to admit, I've just been fresh out of ideas /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/11_confused.gif. Well, until today that is /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/03_wink.gif.

Here goes…
Now that summer is fast approaching and our days are getting longer and warmer what are some of the things that we can do to keep our pooches cool, hydrated and safe in the summer heat? What are safe summer practices regarding exercise, car rides and time in the sun and what are not? Is it OK to leave the windows of the car open while you run quickly, _or not so quickly_, into a store or should there be laws against dogs being left in cars at all? What do you do when you see a dog locked (or should I say _trapped!_) in a car on a hot summer day?

Hmmm.... let us know what you think, what you do and what you've seen in the past. Hopefully topics like this will make it a safe summer for dogs everywhere.

rhaya /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/06_cool.gif


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

http://www.mydogiscool.com/ <----I think this is a great website!

I will take my dogs with me for work errands where I am running in, dropping off, and going right back to the car. I bring an extra set of keys and lock the doors and leave the car on and the AC running. Emergency brake on. And I always hope they don't unlock the doors! 

I believe there was a tragic situation where the AC was left on but the car died and the dogs were trapped. I would not use my system for things that took longer than 5-10 minutes, and I use my cell phone clock to time it.


----------



## hst

My dogs are always inside their crates if I leave them in the car. Both rear windows are left completely open and they have a battery operated fan on their kennel doors. Yes, it is a risk that someone may open the car door through the open window but I'm willing to take that risk. 
I try to park under a shade as much as possible. If parked under a shade, you can leave them for an hour and they're comfortable.

Also, I hide their leashes to make it more difficult for someone to steal them although my dogs will bark, growl and possibly bite anyone that tries to get into the car except me.

I also always have water and a container for them to drink from. If I'm thirsty enough to have something in the car's cupholder that means my dogs are going to be thirsty too.


----------



## Caitlin

Where I live it is already reaching over 90 degrees so this is a big deal with me.

We've learned that the car thing is not something to be taken lightly. We recently were transporting a reptile and thinking it would be fine (since it's cold-blooded) we left it in the car WITH the windows cracked. Within 15 minutes of us returning it was dead. 

I don't EVER leave any animals in the car anymore unless I'm only going to be gone for 5 minutes or less, but it's gotten to where someone is in the car with the dog with the car on while one person goes inside.

I am also having a hard time with walks. Any suggestions on this? The humidity makes it even HOTTER and recently I tried walking to Kid's Park, something I did alot in spring and I didn't make it. I had to call my mother to come pick me up. I was actually feeling dizzy and dehydrated and Mali wasn't looking so good either. Doesn't help that shes a longhaired with black fur.

Also when the dogs go outside in the yard they are back at the door within ten minutes whining to come in.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/02_frown.gif I really want to enjoy summer but unless we're at a pool or beach or the bay I don't know how to.


----------



## 2dogcrew

My girls travel with me to my studio and on occasion to the grocery store. I also carry an extra set of keys to lock the car with the a/c on. I do this seldom and only because we live in a little sleeper town where I don't have to worry about someone dognapping them.(Yet!) When the temps start rising I won't have them in the car at all while I run errands. Just to and from work.


----------



## TrackingPuppy

The girls go with me only when we are going somewhere they can get out and come inside with me. Otherwise the HAVE-TO stay home with DH and watch TV. 

Our summer temperature is in the 85-90's/6-8 weeks, 100+/a week. 
So I am looking for cheap disposable thermostats, which can be attached to car windows, for those folks that do leave their pets/children in the car while they run a "quick" errand. For now I am going into the store and having them make a general announcement over the PA system and or call the police if no one responds.


----------



## valb

Years ago, a humane society near me said not to take 
your dogs with you if the outside air temp was 72 or
above. I still hold to that. Do all my trips very early
in the morning.

Few years ago, I had to call about two dogs left out in
the back of a pick-up with a black bedliner, I grabbed
my water out of my truck that I always carry with me and
sarted pouring it all over. Animal control officer got 
there and when the owner finally showed up, she read him
the riot act and he was properly chastised, it was 
satisfying to see!

I always carry a center punch with me, and I will use it
to get a fur OR skin kid out of a hot locked car if I
have to, and deal with the consequences later! I don't
think any judge in the world would put me away for it.


----------



## jamsmom

I also leave Shaka at home during hot weather. I tell him I wish I could stay home in the air-conditioned house! He sulks, but is soon happy again when we go outside and play for a few minutes. He loves to go through drive-through windows (pharmacy, bank) because the clerks often give treats for him with the receipt.


----------



## ILGHAUS

Here in Florida I always keep lots of water in the car. If Karl is off with me working I will pour a bottle of water (not cold) over him once in awhile to cool him off. I try to keep him in the shade as much as possible. I give him extra breaks while walking and try to limit as much activity as possible to early morning and later in the day. If your dog is going to be on a hot surface then put booties on him to keep his pads from burning. And don't forget the sunscreen for eartips--I use the kind made for children/babies.

At home, we have plastic wading pools outside for the dogs to cool off in and sometimes we will turn a sprinkler on. 

And watch your dog for warnig signs of overheating.

SOME SIGNS OF HYPERTHERMIA--HEAT STROKE

NERVOUSNESS
RAPID FRANTIC BREATHING
BRIGHT RED TONGUE AND GUMS
THICK AND STICKY SALIVA
FOAMING AT THE MOUTH
WEAKNESS
RAPID PULSE
ELEVATED RECTAL TEMPERATURE 
SHOCK

TREATMENT

REDUCE BODY TEMPERATURE
MOVE TO A COOL, SHADED AREA
DO NOT IMMERSE IN COLD WATER
SPRAY THE ANIMAL WITH COOL WATER
WRAP IN WET COOL TOWEL
MONITOR THE RECTAL TEMPERATURE
TREAT FOR SHOCK 
TRANSPORT TO THE VET ASAP

web page


----------



## NancyJ

With SAR training there is a lot of time in the car

1-A lean physically fit dog will be less subject to heat exhausting. I still play about 40 minutes of 2 ball split between am and pm EVERY day but when the sun is low and watch the dogs for signs of overheating
2-we park in shade windows down fan going and wire crate (platic crates can retain more heat and stagnant air around the dog not good). when you park in the shade be sure you understand where the sun is going.
3-plenty of cold water
4-if we go out to eat after training, i too leave the AC running and check every 10 minutes - i have been told it is not as hard on a car as you think.
5-since I don't keep the dogs outside i do have the thermostat in the house turned up to a slightly uncomfortable 78
6-splitting food to two light meals with time in the cooler house to digest


----------



## naney

Excellent tips! Reina ALWAYS wants to go out and play, but I notice she is more willing to come in now that it's so hot and humid here. She also has a pool to play in when it's so hot.


----------



## middleofnowhere

Somewhere I picked up information on "hot dog" - it is a system that offers two or more options. One notifies you if your AC stops running when you are away from the car, the other, if I remember right, notifies you, sets off an alarm and rolls down the windows if the AC stops. 
I think I'm going to look into this for the next vehicle. I like to drive and take the dogs on vacation with me. In Wyoming, it got so I'd try to go early in the summer or early in the fall. This was after I stopped at a rest stop in southern Idaho and even the ground (largely sand - grass is posted "No Dogs" at most western rest stops) was too hot for them to walk on comfortably. Here, we just don't go much in the summer. We drive to the barn (40 minutes or more) and then they are out of the truck either to watch me if I ride in the arena (late at night it is almost comfortable) or along on a short trail ride. (which is usually done at dusk. Flies are bad, but temp a little cooler.) Summer here just flat out sucks. 

A couple of products people may want to know about which are good especially if you are traveling in a more arid climate - those crate pad size pads that you soak in water really work to keep dogs cool. They also make dog bandanas that incorporate this stuff. They give off moisture for quite a while. 
I also have a set of shades for the windows. Sitting in the sun can be pretty uncomfortable for animal or human and the window shades help cut that. I use one across the back window and one on the passenger side of the cab. Inellegant but functional; kinda goes with the slobber on the window.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

I take Riggs with me even on the hot days. I can leave the windows rolled all the way down and he will not leave the car. And if anyone opened the door he would run out and try to find where I went - he's not the type of dog to willingly go with someone. But he would not try to bite them (if he did I wouldn't bring him with).

Neke only goes for car rides every once in a great while since it's harder for her to stay stable in the moving car.

And the two little guys would jump out the window of a MVONG car (dweebs) so they don't get to go for rides in the hot weather unless we're not leaving them in the car anywhere.

Back when I worked a block for the local dog park I used to bring Riggs and Tessa with me to work and leave them in the van. Parked in the shade, windows all open, bowls of water for them. And this was in the fall - temps outside in the low 70's and not humid. I would take them to the park during my lunch hour. Someone at my office building called the cops and AC. A co-worker noticed them walking around my van and told me - so I went out. We talked and even thought hey agreed with me that the way I was doing it was fine - they 'suggested' that I stop doing it. Then they asked if they could meet the dogs and they were very impressed with how well behaved the dogs were. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

Forgot to add ...

To the list of What to Do to Cool Down Your Dog Safely - add applying cold towels to the INSIDE of the back legs. This is where the major artieries are and if you cool that blood supply it will cool down the dog faster.

In extreme cases they will give the dog a cool water enema. The INTERNAL heat is the problem - it cooks the organs. So you want to cool the dog interanlly as quickly as possible.


----------



## celtickel

If it's too hot for me - it's too hot for Zahra. That's my rule of thumb.

Thanks for those tips TJ - great, they are now in memory. I've never left the house with out a bowl and a few water bottles in the trunk. 
The kids and I don't leave the house without our water bottles in this heat - same with Z


----------



## Qyn

Well, if they are not going to a place where I can be with them at all times they stay at home. They have shelter, water and freedom. Hot weather can kill and I'm not going to risk my dogs' lives just because they don't like missing out on a car ride.

I will/have always been aware of hot cars and what they can do to dogs. Shade moves around and cars parked in shade can easily end up in full sun. Plus even in shade cars will get hot without a cool breeze - try it some time. When you sit in a parked car it soon gets uncomfortable.

Joy Adamson (Born Free) killed a cheetah/leopard?? by leaving it in a car in the shade and a friend (who should have known better) also lost her prize breeding staffy by forgetting she was in the car. The car was also destroyed by the frantic dog trying to escape - heart breaking!!

I cannot understand anyone taking their dog anywhere there is the potential that the dog will be left in a hot car. If you are not with the dog, they are better off safe at home.


----------



## jake

I have NO air conditioning in my home.Last summer it was soo hot I took Jake to parking lot near LI sound (no dogs allowed on beach)parked in shade with all windows open. iT WAS COOLER THAN MY HOUSE. I left car to walk to hot dog stand for treats for both of us and came back to find crazy woman and police who told me 'your dog should be home in air conditionong.'I got a little hot myself and replied'IF YOUR DOG LAWS LET ME TAKE PUP FOR SWIM I WOULD'and if they really felt bad they were welcome to put AC in my house!WQhich leads me to ask do you have a public place where dogs can swim?


----------



## gsdsar

My dogs spend a lot of time in the car in the summer unfortunately due to training.

I make sure that they have plenty of water, i replace electrolytes and the back of the truck is always open along with one or 2 doors. And I park in the shade. Also someoen is always at base camp to make sure all dogs are safe and watered.

Afetr my dogs are worked I stay with them for at least 20 minutes to ensure that they drink enough and cool down in a acceptable time. the other week ike would not cool down the way I wanted so he got drenched with water, laoded with cool water and electrlytes and had a mom paniced for a while. i have to be careful cause he is a black dog and it makes it harder, and he will not stop himself. At USAR training we have a baby pool that is brought out for the dogs to cool them selves at, it becomes the central activity when it gets hot, all the dogs get together and have a blast and roll around. It helps to have it to kept hem cool.

Have a good friend whos dog nearly died from working too long in the heat, it was very scary.

But the dogs go everywhere with me, and if they must stay in the car then all the windows are down and the back is open. I live in a small town and dont worry much about soemthing happeneing to them, but if I a going inot the big town, they stay home.

In my county it is legal for a private citizen to break windows in a car if they feel an animals life is in danger. i have never had to do this, but I would in a heart beat, even if it was illegal. ther is no exucse for being so irresposoble and the animals should not pay.

best advice I can give is make sure you and your dog are properly hydrated, the dog is good shape and try to work in the cooler times of the day.


----------



## paulagregson

We are going through a very humid heatwave at the moment. I am very careful as to leaving windows open. I have a little runabout car especially for Zabrina and when we are travelling I leave the side windows open. Its rare that I would have to get out to go to the shops.

I always carry water anyway so when we get out to walk etc she has lots of water.

I have seen before where those small dogs (yappie things) are left in cars and very little ventilation and its cruel. I do a lot of charity work for Blue Cross UK and USPCA and RSPCA too so I am extremely aware of cars etc.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/13_puppy.gif


----------



## nike

All 3 of our fur kids inside during the day /night 24/7 air on walks early am or late pm just too blasted hot *99* degrees today not incl the humidity /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/06_cool.gif


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom

Chicago is suppose to set a record today for the month of June - 97 degrees. A few yrs. ago I developed bad allergies and have difficulty breathing if I go out in real hot/humid weather. I literally get sick to my stomach which is why I like winter better. Anyway, since I stay indoors so does Sean. Walks are only in the early am or late pm and if the sidewalk cement is too hot I will keep him on the grass and look for sprinklers. Otherwise we play the same indoor games that we do in winter when there is two ft. of snow and temps. below zero.


----------



## SashaPup

Don't forget to take care of yourselves in the heat as well! Remember to drink lots of water yourself but also, make sure you take salt tablets. Too much water and perspiring can leave you with a lack of potassium and sodium in your body which causes heart arythmias(sp?). My father in law works in a mill and had to be taken to the hospital b/c he drank too much water and his heart started going nuts. 

If you don't have salt tablets eat a salty snack like peanuts or chips, also Emergen-C is great as well.

I learned this all the hard way b/c I have vasovagel syncope.

If you don't take care of yourself...you can't take care of your pets!!


----------



## selzer

If I leave them in the car, the car has to be running with the AC on. Occasionally, I remove my lock/unlock gadjet from the key ring, but I am always afraid it won't work and I will have to do something drastic to open the car. Generally, that leaves just a few minutes at a time for each errand. Luckily, there are plenty of vehicles that a theif would want before wanting my GSD mobile. Still, there is always that stupid teenager, that acts before thinking. So for the most part, if I am not taking them somewhere for a reason, I leave them home when it is hot.


----------



## 2dogcrew

O.K., we're trying to become Arizona over here--hot, hot, and dry hot in NE Arkansas. Hubby, me and the 3 girls went for a day trip in his truck. We have a great new camper shell that has contractor doors with sliding glass and screens. The dogs really like riding in it--until we have to stop for road construction. I kept a close eye on them--they didn't get stressed. I did keep their water bowl full for them. I also shaved my aussie's tummy so she can get cool quicker.


----------



## celtickel

We are currently staying cool by playing in the river. It is one of the few places we can all swim together and have Zahra off leash. I wish there were more 'dog friendly' places around where we could swim. I can't believe the beach - ocean - is off limits /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/22_headscratch.gif

Here is Zahra enjoying her first ride in the canoe:









Stay cool! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/13_puppy.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif


----------



## Red_Thomas

Year round we leave a sign on Jäger's crate in the back of the pick-up that says what time we left to prevent well meaning people from calling police/panicking because "They just know the dog's been abandoned for hours". And of course anything I say will be a big fib to get away with it. We have a product called shade cloth, it's a plastic screen, way different from window screen that blocks the sun but allows ventilation. This allows us to cover Jäger's crate to protect him from the sun and give him breeze. Inside a car is way different than in the bed of a truck.

Memorial day through Labor Day are the one hundred most dangerous days in the desert but I temper that with the knowledge that coyotes and other dogs have lived outdoors in the desert without A/C for tens of thousands of years. He's not pampered, but I do keep a close eye on him.

Be careful of cooling a heat casualty (human or canine) too quickly. When I was a Drill Sergeant a friend had a young man develop heat stroke, covered him with ice/ice water (a lot). The 19 year old man's heart stopped from the shock and needed CPR.


----------



## Princess05

With the Long Island heat I now walk my pretty princess after 6pm for some leash training .so far , so good ,excpet for picking and choosing the people we meet in the streets..lol I only had her in the truck while going to the vet, she was never left alone in the truck. I also have a niced sized baby pool in the back yard if wants to play in while we're in the above ground .


----------



## Red_Thomas

Currently it's 111(F) with 15% humidity. Jäger is adamant; he _needs_ to go play in the early afternoon and all that pent up energy gets used up real quick.

We've just introduced Jäger to ice cubes. The texture threw him off at first, but he's decided one or two are mighty tasty following his afternoon play session.


----------



## designo

Temperatures in our neck of the woods hit high 120's everyday! And our summers are very long!

My dogs are outdoors in their kennels, and I have installed portable air coolers.

I have only on a few occasions taken my dogs with me for rides, but never ever leave them unattended in the car! Never!


----------



## Prinzsalpha

I have found my gsd hates the heat.We got in the habit of taking for a walk around 6:30 to a lake and let him take a dip.He would dry off by the time we got back home.But during the day at the peak of the heat he would be home with the a/c.Good pointers on this subject. Thanks


----------



## everlastingbloom

The temperature already is up to 80's here in Georgia by 9 am. So Ginger and I now leave at 8 am and home by 9:30 am. Her baby pool awaits so she can cool off. I throw in a couple of half gallons frozen water jugs in it. Then while I do my work, she chills until it's time to potty or stretch around the yard then back in we go until sunset. She loves playing with our garden hose and since she already punctured 2 of our hoses, I let her play with them around the yard. She carries it around with a trickles/drops of water. I guess that's become her job - my GSD yard sprinkler/protector and most importantly my sunshine!


----------



## kcsdogs

Well because I am the owner of a "smashed nose dog" I have learned to be very careful with heat with all my dogs. We have air conditioning so when I go anywhere they are all in the house. They never go anywhere with me in the car if I can't take them in where I am going if it is hot.
We just found out this summer that Sydney loves kiddie pools like a freak so we will be buying another one of those this year.
I put ice in the dog water so it stays cold, my dogs all like to suck on the ice cubes as well.
Fortunately for me my back yard is pretty shady so if they are out side they have pleny of places to retreat from the sun. We also have dirt, nice lawn and cool cement for them to lay on. they all migrate to the different "textures" as their needs change!
The big thing for me is how to excercize them in the summer, beings that I am NOT a fan of hot weather AT ALL, I take walks either early in the morning or LATE at night. Unless it is exercize in the form of swimming!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/07_tongue.gif


----------



## XXXLDOG

It's pretty hot here in Arizona (Tucson) too ... we use a kiddie pool, the 5pm automated sprinklers also bring cool, wet relief and starting at noon we turn on the misters in the Arizona room for Asa. (Pictures already posted in the 'Pictures! Pictures! Pictures!' forum).


----------



## Steffanie

Here it's been getting pretty hot, usually it's in the 90's from 10am 'til a few hours after sunset, and that's the temperature in the shade. 

Since I can't skip walks with the dogs, I've been leaving to walk them about 5am-8am and I bring two water bottles, one for each. I give them the water with a break when we're in the cattle-tunnel, which is always 10 or so degrees cooler than the outside temperature. After the walk Cheyenne is not outside during the day for anything except to use the restroom. I'd like to think that they're treated pretty well in the heat. I think the early morning walks were probably the best choice, since it's usually 30 degrees cooler in the morning than it is when the sun sets.

Is it bad that I take better care of the dogs in the heat than I do myself? I bring them plenty of water to walk out at a _creek_, yet don't bring anything for myself except gum /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/16_shrug.gif

As for the cars, I don't have a problem with it for the most part, but if it's over a hundred or if the dog's left alone in there for over ten minutes without water then it's a really big problem. If I see a dog locked in a car in those conditions I wouldn't hesitate to make it my business.


----------



## everlastingbloom

Ginger's first visit at this pond. She loved it!


----------



## oregongsdr111

This is a good topic. I am fostering a protective custody puppy currently, that nearly escaped death from being left in a car with the windows up. It was one of our first hot days, upper 80's. The police found this little four week old pitbull in full seizure, from the heat. I have had him for over a month now, and he is suffering perm. brain damage from the heat. The owner said he was only gone a couple of minutes. This poor little pup will pay the price for the rest of his life.


----------



## annekca

[ QUOTE ]
Now that summer is fast approaching and our days are getting longer and warmer 

[/ QUOTE ] 

The good news is that today is technically the First Day of Summer and the days will start to get shorter as today is the longest day of the year.
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif

We do not have many heat waves on the coast but if too hot, Buddy has to stay home! Not even good with the hot sun on his body on the beach! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/25_angel.gif


----------



## galadybug

It was near 100 degrees today and humid. The dogs stay in an 10' x 30' X 6' high kennel with Shade Cloth over the top. The Shade cloth was damaged during the night Katrina passed over the house last fall so we had to add just tarp on one side of the kennel. We only let the dogs go with us in the car during the summer ony if the dogs can get out and go with us at the destination. It gets Way too Hot Too Quick!! Otherwise we keep lots of big metal buckets full of cool well water in the kennel and around the yard for playtime. Plus one Giant BirdBath just for Smokey! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif


----------



## Kaitadog

My dogs stay home if it's above the mid-70s. Even still, I usually don't take them anywhere that they can't go in (pet store, park, etc). In the spring, when the temps were in the 50s, I'd stop at the grocery store after we went to the park, but I'd be out in less than 15 minutes. At home when my younger one is in his crate during the day, the a/c is on in the room he is in. My female can go in there if she wants, so I don't worry about the rest of the house.


----------



## Ace_88

well luckely here in Iceland it rarely gets to hot for the pooches, but when it does it's good to have special doggie ice cubes in the fridge.

that's broth (meat, chicken whatever) that I've placed in an icecube box, keep it in the fridge and when Píla is panting the day away I reach for a cube. he loves them

but the strange thing is that Píla seems to love the sun. when most dogs flee into the shade she's lying on the porch working on her tan /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/34_rotflmao.gif


----------



## Shandril2

I would be too!
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif


----------



## Doreen210

[ QUOTE ]
All 3 of our fur kids inside during the day /night 24/7 air on walks early am or late pm just too blasted hot *99* degrees today not incl the humidity /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/06_cool.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Jake and I both stay out of the HHH weather, it's just not healthy for me or him. Thank God I don't have to worry about keeping him in a car, a/c running or not I heard so many horrible stories. It freaks me out! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/13_puppy.gif


----------



## BubbaBug

I have seen many dogs locked in cars. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/02_frown.gif I hate it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/09_mad.gif It should be against the law and/or they should get tickets for it, because it is cruelty to animals. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/27_director.gif


----------



## Jack_Jones

We live in Dubai where the summer temperatures can reach as high as 50C with 90% humidity. We always walk Jack early in the morning or late at night for short periods of time. He loves ice cubes, sprinklers and the pool but we found the best way to keep him cool during the day is to have small wet hand towels in the freezer. Once they are frozen we give him one to chew on (he even sleeps with one like a pillow). If he does get too hot we put one on his groin to cool him down. He loves them!


----------



## precious74240

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif Well with a pug keeping cool is even harder. I get up before daylight and let all babies go out for their first potty and go with me to feed horses which gives them plenty of time for running playing and getting everything out of their system for a little while. I feed them and thirty minutes later second potty is here right at daylight. after that if its over 75..... trips are frequent but VERY short. No more than five to ten minutes. The rest of their excercise comes in the afternoons when its a bit cooler... Georgia summers are horrible with humidity.... and I keep my house thermostat between 68-70 in the summers. I dont try to save on electricity because I want me and my family... and my dogs to be comfortable.I do keep all my dogs inside. It takes alot of extra housework but I keep it done.I never take my dogs anywhere that I cant take them in with me. And they never ride in the back of my truck unless the temperature is below 70 and they are in crates.


----------



## Regen

Our pup Leica ,I can already tell, hates anything above 68!!!We leave our dogs at home, when it is warm, because ours are happier that way. 


This reminds me of something that happened last summer. We were at a local waterpark with the kids, and when we were leaving around 2 p.m. as were getting into our car, I heard this faint bark in a big SUV from out of town next to me. I couldn't believe it. It was one of the hottest days in the summer, about 85, the car had maybe one window rolled down, about 2 inches. When the poor pup heard us , as we were looking to see it, it started barking loudly, as if calling for help, to save it's life. The dog was in a covered crate, we couldn't even see it. I went back to the waterpark had them call for the owners, but they never responded. We then called the humane society, who called animal control. All the while we were trying to find the owners. The dog's barking kept getting weaker. It was awful. Finally, about 20 minutes later as my husband and I were discussing breaking into the car to get the dog out, the police showed up to get the dog out. We had to leave, but the cops assured me they were going to get the dog out. I am still mad when I think about it, because here the family is so hot they have to stop at the waterpark to get all nice and cool, and in the meantime they are baking their pet /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/09_mad.gif


----------



## LadySkyesMom

I sometimes take one of my dogs with me in the back of my truck in the summer. They cannot get their heads over the edge of the bed in any direction and I have an umbrella stand, an umbrella for shade and plenty of water available. But I won't leave them alone for more than 15 minutes or so that way. Usually I have a family member along and they stay out with whichever dog is with me. I usually do not take them on shopping runs, just when I am picking up my daughter from school or a quick trip into a single store or something like that. I don't like to be outside in the heat too long, and neither do they.

Nikki


----------



## BowWowMeow

I have a truck with an insulated fiberglass topper with huge sliders with screens. I do have the dogs out with me in the hot weather at times (to and from walks, etc.) but it is MUCH cooler back there than in the cab of my truck. They also travel a lot with me in the summer. Neither likes exercising in the heat, nor do I. We take a short walk earlier in the morning and a long walk in the evening when it cools down. If it's really hot I wet them down (soak them, really) before we go. And I always carry water with me when I walk them in the heat.


----------



## onyx'girl

Saturday the temp was in the high 70's w/full sun. I went into the local old navy to return something. When I came out , in the car next to me was a car w/ windows slightly cracked, bouncy little dog jumpin and barking all over the place. I left a note on the windshield...then the next day higher temps and full sun. I went into a large grocery store and in a handicapped spot another bouncy barky fluff was in totally enclosed car. I let the service desk know license info.and make of car. Why are people so ignorant????


----------



## Anjasmom

I see that alot here in Georgia..We have been having mids 90s here and people leave there dogs in the hot car....I always leave a note or I wait ( yes i have done that before.)
I have been trying to fiqure out how to keep my kids and Anja ( soon to be)cool....tho none of my kids stay out in Georgia weather for to long before they start to complain.I do not usually take the dog ( when I lived with my Parents out on shopping trips etc...people here would have freaked) But short trips to the Dog supply store that I have done....of course they go into the store with me.
I dont see how people can leave their dogs in the hot car.


----------



## mandelyn

I saw it a lot in the states... I've been known to have the car owner paged on the store intercom. But in Germany it's way different.

You can take your dog in most places with you, tie out front, some stores even offer a water bowl and a shaded kennel for your dog while you shop. There's a giant Home Depot type store that has 4 dog houses with a wire door and water bowls in each for people to use.

Personally on longer trips I won't take them. But with my new addition I started taking 1 at a time out to make sure there were no fights while I was gone. If I'm with my husband one of us stays in the car with the windows open all the way, hopefully in a shaded spot. If I'm alone, I find shade no matter how far I have to walk, and then have the windows open and the dog tethered in the rear seat so they can't jump out from the windows. I either have the seat belt going through a body harness, or the leash through a metal loop I found under the seat. I think it's meant for something else though...

But with cracked windows, there just isn't enough air flow on hot days for it take make a big difference. For some breeds it could be ok, but with the shepherds and all that hair, they need as much wind as they can get.

We also go to the creek in the afternoon instead of just field running. If not, we play with the hose. They get a good drenching on really, really hot days. It's nothing for them to find a spot where they can lay and just stay there in the water with their tounges hanging out. They really enjoy it.

We'll change our hiking areas too. Up in the hills the woods are cooler, so they can run and work without getting over heated. I keep a bottle of water on me at all times for car rides and creekless outings. It's a longer drive but usually a 10+ degree difference so it's worth it.

On lazy days I put a fan in front of a shaded door and they just lay in front of that and watch TV.

Central A/C has not found it's way to the typical German house yet.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

We take the dogs with us as much as possible. Where I live is far enough inland that it is sometimes too hot for the dogs in the car, but if we're going to SF, Oakland, or Berkeley, it's much cooler since it's closer to the bay/coast. 

Today, for example, we took the dogs to Point Isabel to play, chase balls, and swim. It was 82 at our house, but only 66/67 there, and that's only about a 25-35 minute drive away. It's not unusual for there to be as much as 25-30 degree temperature difference within a reasonable drive from our house. We stopped at the Farmer's Market in Oakland on the way for fresh fruits and veggies, and they were fine in the car. Sometimes we leave them in the car when we stop for lunch at a taqueria in Berkeley on the way. It's almost NEVER too hot to do that.

If it's in the 70's and they're going to be in the car, I don't hesitate to take them. If we park in the shade and open all the windows several inches to catch the breeze (there usually is a breeze) it's often cooler in the car than it is outside. We have tinted windows on the back and sides of the SUV, the windows that don't open, so that really keeps the heat down as well. They love car rides, so we often take them for shopping trips to Costco and such, or when we're going out to dinner in the evening.


----------



## maevedermitt1

I actuallly ahve a good thing to share my sister nad I went to the discount food store the other day and saw two gourous well behaved Goldens ina car the car was backed up well inot the shade nad both back windows were down half way 
and when the owner heard us comenting on how well behaved they were he looked out of the store I had to tell him how good it was that he was taking good care of them


----------



## Powell

This weather is a killer. Heat index levels are between 105 and 110 currently in SC and parts of GA. Forecast is for Newberry SC where I am:

NEWBERRY-FAIRFIELD- INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...NEWBERRY...WINNSBORO 350 PM EDT MON AUG 6 2007 ..AIR QUALITY ACTION DAY IN EFFECT UNTIL 9 PM EDT THIS EVENING ..HEAT ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM 12 PM TO 8 PM EDT TUESDAY TONIGHT PARTLY CLOUDY. ISOLATED SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS THIS EVENING. LOWS IN THE LOWER 70S. WEST WINDS 5 MPH. CHANCE OF RAIN 20 PERCENT. TUESDAY MOSTLY SUNNY. ISOLATED SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS IN THE AFTERNOON. HOT WITH HIGHS AROUND 100. NORTHWEST WINDS 5 TO 10 MPH. CHANCE OF RAIN 20 PERCENT. HEAT INDEX VALUES 105 TO 110. TUESDAY NIGHT PARTLY CLOUDY. ISOLATED SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS IN THE EVENING. LOWS IN THE MID 70S. SOUTHWEST WINDS 5 MPH. CHANCE OF RAIN 20 PERCENT. WEDNESDAY MOSTLY SUNNY. ISOLATED SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS IN THE AFTERNOON. HOT WITH HIGHS AROUND 100. WEST WINDS 5 TO 10 MPH. CHANCE OF RAIN 20 PERCENT.


----------



## onyx'girl

Dear Abby has this as her headline today"Leaving dogs in hot cars is animal cruelty"


----------



## Jessnadel

How about for dog trials-agility, herding, schutzhund. Is there any legislation in the rule books for inclement (hot) weather? After all, these are not "working" dogs unless they are working service dogs. These are sport dogs.


----------



## lhczth

bump


----------



## CertainlySpoiled

We have a law in Kentucky that no Dog is to be left alone in the car for no ammount of time in the summer, or you might go to jail and have to pay fines...So when we do take the girls out in the car for a ride, I have a travel bowl and a huge thing of fresh water for them, and of course we keep the AC running!!


----------



## BrennasMom

I used to work at an animal hospital in FL that dealt with a lot of police dogs. There was at least one, maybe two, K9 dogs that I remember being brought in because they were left in the police cars for too long and got overheated! You would think a k9 car would be designed to keep cool whenever the dog is in the car...Especially in FL, it's just common sense.

There was also a story in the news last summer about a little dog that was picked up as a stray and kept in the back of the AC truck all day and became overheated, I believed that one died unfortunately.









I don't like taking the dogs out if it's above 70, sometimes I will up to 75 if I will only be gone 5 minutes. The other day I had them out hiking, it was only 50 something out and the car was a bit uncomfortable when I got back to it, granted, it wasn't totally in the shade either. It will suck as it gets warmer because they have been going with me everywhere all winter, so now Brenna will have to get used to her crate again, I don't think she's been in it for a good month or two.


----------



## GSDog

It will be Major's first summer soon. I believe if you're going to put the dog in the car make sure the A/C is on. Bring water bottles with you all the time even if you have to freeze them on long trips just to cool off your dog. And if it gets too hot outside bring him in if you have A/C. Buy a pool for your dog and put it in a shady place.


----------



## tibvixie101

One thing i wanted to add, i havent seen it posted in this thread yet. I do take them for short walks in the summer (early am or later pm) so theyre not directly in the sun, but its still hot so i spray them down with water (cool temp, not cold) but just enough so that while we're walking, the breeze we create kinda keeps them cooler. I also do this when we are outside during the summer days hanging in the backyard. We obviously want out dogs to be out with us, so we soak them with water and they are smart enough to lay under the tree, (lol or mommy's lawn chair) to get out of the sun.. I check them regularly and if they feel to hot, i put them inside for a bit to cool off, then they can come back out.


----------



## CertainlySpoiled

> Originally Posted By: GSDogIt will be Major's first summer soon. I believe if you're going to put the dog in the car make sure the A/C is on. Bring water bottles with you all the time even if you have to freeze them on long trips just to cool off your dog. And if it gets too hot outside bring him in if you have A/C. Buy a pool for your dog and put it in a shady place.


I do this too and forgot to add it earlier, but the frozen water helps as it does thaw fast and makes a great refreshment for them.


----------



## big_dog7777

0-100 degrees F we are training, which if it's at club or at a seminar involves long periods of time in the suburban. It's not healthy to keep a dog in the AC, and then come out to 90 degree weather to run around either. Thermal tarps will create shade where there is none. Cool water in a cooler with towels are great to wet dogs down (underbelly and inside of legs are key, only wetting down the back actually can do more harm than good), and the crate liners and bandana's they make to keep dogs cool work great. These combined with a fan to keep the air moving prevent any issues.


----------



## leigh_e_c

I dont have this problem really cos I live in the UK and it hardly ever gets HOT here...on the days in summer when it is hot its not compared to where you lot all live...we have a paddling pool that the kids dont use anymore thats been taken for Dexter on hot days and our local park has a stream running thru it where dozens of owners take their dogs for walks so I'll be making new friends there while Dexter soaks..

I'll remember quite a few of these tips though and come back to read them all again..
Picking up lots of good stuff from his site..
Im glad I found it now..

xx


----------



## mom of ty

How do you make an 11week old pup cool? Ty was born outside when we had snow,(here in the UK our weather is sunny rain,sunny very cold,snow,sun this is in one week) he has got a realy thick coat and is very uncomfitable when he comes in my room at night. i asked the vet, all he could say was put him in the shower or bath him. I have groomed him as well as i can (his nick name is wriggel butt) and i have my big fan on and the window open but you can still hear him panting like mad.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom

Since I can't stand the summer heat myself it is easy for me to walk Sean when I am the most comfortable, i.e. early and/or late in the day. Thankfully we have central air so when we're not home I know Sean is cool. He has an autoimmune illness that flares up towards the end of summer so I pay particular attention to that time of year. Even though I can't prevent it I'm always conscientious when it comes to his health.


----------



## selzer

I work mine after the sun goes down. I breed them then too. My kennels are outdoors, and inside I only have a room airconditioner so I can sleep at night. But I bring them in and put them in crates for the night. If the temp is not too humid, I will open the windows, otherwise I let the air conditioners cool it somewhat. It is a noticeable change from out to in, but probably not more than 10-15 degrees. It cools down at night anyway, so it won't hurt them any to sleep in there. 

Between the trees and the thermal tarps and the dog shelters (and cots) they are really very confortable. They will pant if they exert themselves, but they are all pretty sensible about napping when the sun is making trouble. 

It is as pleasant in my kennels as it is in my house, though the kennels are cleaner.

I built shelters, they are box shaped and made out of treated plywood. The bottom is a four by eight sheet of plywood set on two by four by eights. this keeps them up off of the concrete. With 4x4s and 2x4s a second sheet of treated plywood is nailed above the first sheet approximately 34-36 inches above the ground. I can put a cot and a dog house in there. More plywood is used for the two short sides and the back. 

The dogs jump on top of the shelters to see better and to just be athletic I guess. (If Whitney tests positive for hip dysplasia in a few months I will know why.) But they also hang out inside the shelter when it is sunny or raining.


----------



## mima

max likes to stay indoors when its warm we go for a walk early morning and late in the evening


----------



## binski

Hey We are looking to move to the Caribbean Islands and I wanted to know what you all think about taking our shepard to such hot climate....


----------



## zyppi

> Originally Posted By: Robin AdamsHey We are looking to move to the Caribbean Islands and I wanted to know what you all think about taking our shepard to such hot climate....


Of course take them. Just don't exercise them in the heat of the day.

Caribbean is no hotter than parts of the USA.


----------



## BJDimock

You will be suprised at what your Shepherd can deal with. If your comfortable, then chances are, your dog is fine. Provide plenty of shelter and water during the adjustment period. I'm thinking my girls wouldn't mind moving somewhere tropic.(except they really hate the rain)


----------



## Pascha

And here is the story appropriate for this thread!!!!

http://www.news4jax.com/news/17671164/detail.html


----------



## DrDoom

Wow, people in New England can't have their dogs at the beach? CRAZY! Bear and I deal with the southeast Georgia summer, and he is in the car a LOT. I take him everywhere with me, and I leave the windows ALL UP. He is fine. I don't care what anyone says, you do not have to leave the windows cracked or anything. He never over heats.

Hmmmm...I DO drive a Jeep with no roof or doors though. Perhaps people in more conventional vehicles should maybe not leave their pups in the car, lol!


----------



## ltsgsd

Since I live in the South where humidity and heat get quite high, I do not travel to the stores with my dogs if I know I have to leave them in the vehicle. At training if it is warmer, I park in the shade, use a battery operated fan and provide pleny of water. At home I have my dogs outside with shade tarps and keep a outdoor misting fan on them during the hottest weather. This drops the temp by 10 deg. or more for them . My GSD will lay just outside where the mist is falling but the air hits him and sleep.


----------



## lupina

One of the features I especially appreciate in my 4-runner is the back window rolling down...I can get great cross ventilation when all the windows and sunroof are left ajar. 

My dogs love to take rides and don't always appreciate being left behind in the heat of the summer. We go to the dog park early and they remain in during the heat of the day. In the house I leave my A/C set at 78 and have ceiling fans in every room. I've also been known to fill a baby wading pool and encourage them to cool off before heading out for a walk. 

The 'Buddy Bowl' water bowl is great for leaving in the car. It holds 1/2 gal and is designed so that water doesn't spill when you turn corners and go over bumps. On warm days if I need to run an errand on our way home from the park I locate a shady spot knowing they'll be fine for the few minutes I'll be gone. 

I also have a couple of pieces of shade cloth which I take with me when I drive east with the dogs. They're 4x6 and 6x8. They have grommets in the corners and I use bunge cords to hook at the wheel well. I drape one front-to-back and hook onto the bumper. There are different types of fabric. The ones I have cut 70% of the heat associated with the greenhouse effect.


----------



## TxRider

Not going to leave a dog in a car without windows open here for more than a minute or two, getting gas or poping in the convenience store for a second at most. Gets real hot real fast in a car when it's 100+ and it's illegal to leave it running.

My last dog I could trust with all windows wide open, for any length of time. My new GSD no such luck yet. She'll have to stay home a lot this summer.

And I'll be teaching her the ins and outs of the in ground pool probably next week when we get consistent 90+ weather.

Dogs are a lot like people I suspect though, when I worked outside the first month of hot summer was always spent acclimating to the heat but after that it got easier to cope with with increased exposure.


----------



## GSDtravels

During our trip, this subject was at the top of my list. Since it's just "me and the dog", I've had to come up with some solutions. When I have to go into a store, I leave the car running, legal or not, I've had no other choice. It's also illegal to leave a dog in a hot car to die. So, I lock the car with my extra key and leave it running, air conditioning on. I never leave him for more than 10 minutes, if I have to wait for anything, I go back and wait with him. I also carry plenty of bottled water, 2 gallon bottles with a spout are the easiest, I have found. So, going from winter to summer temps and back has been a snap, I'm getting good at travelling with my boy along!


----------



## doggiedad

i wouldn't leave the car running with the ac on. what happens if 
the car stalls, shuts off, the windows are closed??? will Drake do anything if someone enters the car to steal it???


----------



## GSDtravels

If the car stalls, the air conditioner would keep it cool long enough for me to get back. Drake would not allow anyone to enter the car, if they tried, they'd be making one big mistake, he's very protective when in the car. The car is also parked in the shade whenever possible and I'm never longer than 10 minutes. So far, I've had no trouble. You can't take a dog into a grocery, pharmacy, electronics (although, if asked, sometimes they will allow it) and a number of other stores. When I'm travelling alone with him, I have no choice.


----------



## Alicia

I plan my errands according whether or not dogs are allowed. I never leave my dog or my baby in my car for even a minute. They are the first ones out when we get where we're going. No exceptions. 

I do an errand run to feed stores and pet stores once per week and the dog comes along. If it's lunch time, then I head for a local drive through deli and we all eat together at the park.

I make a separate errand trip to places that don't allow dogs.

Years ago, back home in Colorado, my GSD went everywhere with me. It was a college town and not unusual to see dogs tied up with water in front of stores and even buildings on campus. Several of us even managed to sneak our puppies into the back seats of a few large lecture halls! Nothing like taking notes feverishly with a puppy snoozing in a down-stay under your desk. Fun times in college. Everyone had a dog and every park was a dog park at times. Our dogs went on road trips and camped with us in State Forests (not allowed in the National Parks). We only went where our dogs were welcome.


----------



## jake

HATE SUMMER CAUSE jAKE LOVES CAR PROBABLY MORE THAN HE LOVES ME.I was recently questioned cause we were sitting in shaded area on hot day and someone called animal control.I was in car with him.The officer said you should take your dog home to be in air-conditioning.Crazy I live in rich suburb-but I am NOT wealthy.I said to ACO its cooler here than in my house-I still got a verbal warning and they took personal info


----------



## onyx'girl

Everytime I see or hear a dog in a parking lot, I investigate/ or report the vehicle if it is over 75 degrees out. 
A couple weeks ago, I parked in a Kohl's lot and next to my car there was a maltese in a van w/ one window cracked. No breeze, humid, 80's and hazy out. I went and asked the service desk to page the owner. Nobody showed up. 
After 20 min. I left the store & put a note on the van. An employee came out and told me they called the police(she was at the service desk when I went to make the complaint) Eventually a mom & her two kids came out with two huge bags. the family came out before the cops arrived. I have no clue if they ever showed up.
This poor dog was panting hard when I went in and was in that van for at least 45 minutes. Stupid people. I think the note I left blew off after she drove away, she didn't notice it(yellow paper on the windshield). I was ahead of her in traffic. I wanted to say something so bad, but didn't as in the past I have lost my cool, and the people are usually clueless anyway.
Our local humane society has fliers to put on windshields, but they ask that you not confront the stupid idiot owners. 
Many stores have no policy in place when reporting this. Employees have no clue how to handle it. Everytime I go in a wal-mart this same scenario plays out unfortunately...I stay away from them for this reason. I think if AC is called, then it is all good, as they are the advocates for the ones who cannot speak for themselves. 
Talldog, you were in the car w/ your dog, so it isn't the same as a dog suffering in an overheated vehicle. 
At SchH training if the dog is in the crate, I have a fan for air circulation, but will not leave him in the vehicle if it is hot. The crate can go outside easily.


----------



## Liesje

I had to take all three of my dogs to the vet at the same time and it was hot, I was taking them in one at at time. But in that case I opened the back hatch, the windows, and the slider door and set it up as I would at training or at a show. I also keep those reflection blankets and thin white fabric in the van to create shades for any part in the sun.


----------



## mandelyn

In the house - A/C and constant access ('sept at night) to a 5 gallon waterer.

In dad's yard - Training to keep them out of the pool, as thirsty as they get, I don't want all the intake to be chlorinated. They don't like it anyways besides lating their front paws in it, so I have very large pans on 4 sides of the pool, when I spray off the walk, I fill them up with the hose. Logan has a thing for wetting his feet, and he'll do it in the drinking pans, so that's why there's 4, all shaded strategically by trees.

In my yard - Pink baby pool! Cleaned out every 3-4 days to prevent bacteria growth, very important! Also serves as mosquito trap, they lays eggs, I dump them into the hot sun. LOL Mosquitos are the only reason I leave the pool with water over night for just long enough for the chlorine to disipate or whatever it does. Ricca has a routine, run crazily around thew yard regardless of how hot it is, pee, jump in the pool, get soaked, return to her rug in the air conditioned house. Our average high humidity temp seems to be 90. 

Car Rides - We have remote start on our vehicle.... I know it's meant for cold weather starts... but you know what? Turn the a/c on, lock the doors, all windows shut, click the remote to start the car, dogs in a/c comfort while you run in to grab a soda or pee on a road trip or something. I did sit in the car to test it while my husband started it, some cars we've had wouldn't blow cold at all at an idle. This one gets it cool enough to be way better than melting with the windows down. It's black... so it gets hot fast.

At less than 75 degrees, I drop the rear windows all the way down, and they get air that way into the tailgate through the dog barrier. 

Camping/fishing/outings - I keep a 24 pack of water in the car. It's the only time I buy bottles (which I hate) but I kept forgetting to bring dog water. So I bought the case and a cheap plastic bowl. They get water as needed on pit stops, and when we're stationary I set up a watering area for them.

I never shave them, but I furminate a lot more often to keep as much under coat gone as possible.


----------



## rickaz80

Living in Tucson, we have very hot summers. The dogs do get use to it to a certain extent. They learn to find shade and stay calm during the hottest parts of the day. Owners must make sure clean water is always available and there is shade at all times of the day. The state of Arizona and it's cities have passed laws preventing leaving dogs and children in cars unattended. Many of both have died from being left in a car. When walking the dogs carry plenty of water. The dogs can help, they can carry water in their packs. Try to walk in the cooler parts of the day. 
If you find your dog struggling to get to some shade, go with it and get in the shade. Let the dog drink water and wait for the dog to recover, you have stressed your dog. 
Never transport the dog in the back of a pickup truck in the summer.
Aways watch the dog for signs of stress and take many water breaks.


----------



## ltsgsd

Another idea I have that has worked nicely is when I do train for Schutzhund and we have warmer weather (80's.) I fill a five gallon ice chest with frozen water bottles, leave the lid off, and set my fan on the top of that to blow the air from the ice chest to my dog. That, along with a shade tarp has lowered the temp considerably in the car.
If it any hotter then that I do not train.


----------



## jax

^^ like the pic!!!!


----------



## beeker318

Much to the dismay of my dog, who believes that his rightful place is in my backseat, I normally only take my dog "along for the ride" in the summer if we aren't going to be stopping. I have left him in the car with the air on for brief stops, with strict instructions for him to stay in the back seat. Of course, when I come out, he is usually in my seat, looking extremely pleased with himself. 

As for exercise, I try to go later at night when it's cooled down a little and I'm fortunate enough to live somewhere with a lake where he seems to channel my previous dog, a lab, and immediately hit the water and just stand in it. Of course, he also does that when it's 40 degrees outside and seems even happier then.


----------



## [email protected]

Our company custom builds dog treadmills so you can exercise your dog in the heat of summer. The heat can be outrageous here in Houston in the summer, so we like having the treadmill option at our house and 2 of 3 of our dogs enjoys it. We also have flirt poles and spring poles. The treadmills can be used for general fitness, conditioning and rehab too. Below are links to our site and blog and several videos where you can see several dogs of different ages, breeds, sizes using the K9 Treadmill. Pass it on. Thank you!

Malia Messina
K9 Fitness

Email [email protected]

Website K9 Fitness website http://www.K9Fitness.us

Blog http://blog.k9fitness.us/ <a href="http://blog.k9fitness.us/" target="_blank">http://blog.k9fitness.us/[/url]

YouTube K9 Fitness videos</a> [url="http://www.youtube.com/user/K9Fitness1"]http://www.youtube.com/user/K9Fitness1


----------

